# A7R Lust



## gjones5252 (Mar 11, 2014)

BH has a promo going on to get a new a7r $300 off when you give them any camera. I have an old point and shoot sitting around, and they will give me the money for it. Also the 55/1.8 is dropped down to 798. 
I could get a hi MP camera for a pretty darn good deal, for street and portrait photos. This is super tempting. I have been waiting for a 7d2 to switch from cr1 to cr2/3. Hoping it would be a high megapixel camera. I know some people hate the high megapixels but i would love it! I am super tempted by this a great all around carry camera. I would never leave my 5d's at home for any paid video/photo event. But for all that other stuff? travel? street? fun? it would be so nice to have this. 
Any advice on waiting for a hiMP canon(even if it was large body i would still stick with canon)?
From what i understand this zeiss 55 is sharp as it gets and pairs beautifully with this body. 
also side note i have thought about waiting for the 501.4 art to come out in ef mount.(but this is no means a small setup with a 5d. 

by the way asked my wife for advice- she related it to the boots she just got, so i turn to CR.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 11, 2014)

Of course, there's a big light leak issue (see Roger's take). 

</sarcasm>

EDIT: Realized I screwed up the url BBCode, fixed now


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 11, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> Of course, there's a big light leak issue (see Roger's take[url]).
> 
> </sarcasm>




i only made it past the first 3 paragraphs before i nearly peed myself laughing ... :-[ ;D


----------



## gjones5252 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hahaha that's the first time I have seen that one. It's quite silly people are frustrated by it. Any advice on getting it?


----------



## drjlo (Mar 12, 2014)

gjones5252 said:


> BH has a promo going on to get a new a7r $300 off when you give them any camera.



I gave in to A7R lust due to the $300 trade-in-for-any-camera Plus the $200 Sony rebate, from Focus Camera. I just returned it yesterday :'( I actually had the package with $650 Sony rebate for the HVL60M flash, FE55mm f/1.8 lens. 

Before buying the A7R, I recommend people read this thread and also the review by Thom Hogan at top of the thread. 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19971.0;topicseen

While heavily Nikon-biased, he does point out some factual issues regarding A7R. Make sure you can live with them. 

The reason I returned mine were somewhat different. Thom Hogan review does not even point this out, but currently there is NO TTL wireless triggers available for Sony A7R's new Sony hotshoe. Even with the old Sony/Minolta hotshoe, there were very limited choices, but now there is none, zero, zilch, nada, from anyone. 

Since I usually use wireless TTL triggers on my 5D III, with off-camera flashes to shoot events, this is a deal-breaker for me. Manual triggers will miss too many shots and opportunities when everyone is running around.

The other big issue I had was the method Sony chose to move the AF point around in Flex Spot AF mode. For my 5D III, I use the awesome joystick to move around the AF point rapidly, which can easily be done without ever having to take the eye off the OVF. 

On the Sony, one dial in front of the camera moves it veritically, and another dial in back of the camera moves it horizontally; to make matters much worse, these two dials are very stiff and are located in awkward places. That's not all. The C1 button required to activate the AF point into a moveable point is in a very awkward position, which I could never press without taking my eyes off the EVF. All this led to rather painful user experience, which bothered me way more than even the whole Sony "lossy RAW" issue. 

Couple these issues with the lossy RAW issue, the shutter vibration/blur issue, and Sony customer service completely denying any problems with their Sony HVL60M flash which overheats/shuts down after 20 flashes, I just couldn't tie up ~$3K in the A7R. Perhaps I would have kept the A7R anyway, but comparing images from both cameras, I simply did not see IQ advantage of A7R over 5D III for the type of shooting I do (events, portraits, not much landscape), not printing large nor viewing at 100%.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2014)

The Grass is always greener ... But only from a distance. I can't imagine a scenario that would get me to buy into a Sony. Even if the Camera is the best, Sony service is so bad that its incredible. They need to put a whole system together, and include service as well. The trade in is a ploy to get around Sony's MAP. Apparently the cameras are not selling well, and the dealers are looking to dump them.
That's likely true for other models as well, cameras in general are not selling.


----------



## Eli (Mar 14, 2014)

The Fuji xt1 seems to be selling well,  anyone else loving theirs to bits? Haven't touched my 5d mkiii since!


----------

